# Away for Cancer Treatment



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi, I'm going in for my first autogolous stem cell transplant as the next stage in my aggressive treatment for multiple myeloma, presently considered as an incurable bone marrow cancer. In short, they draw out your own stem cells, freeze 'em, give you high-dose chemo (to kill your marrow), then ingraft your stems back to regrow your marrow. 

Some risks involved, but not as risky as allogeneic version which uses donor stem cells; I do that two months AFTER I recover from this. I have high risk category and younger than most sufferers, thus the extreme, one-two punch attack.

Could use your thoughts and prayers, even for a brief second right now before you forget. 

Seriously, this little community has been a lift for me after my own personal struggles and it has been healing to me to offer my thoughts and advice...so thanks for the interaction and I hope to be interacting again soon.

My best to you all on your journeys,
See you soon,
FormerSelf


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

man, the best of the lucks, sorry that you are going through this, life is never fair, anyway, you are obviously the "I am not giving up type".

stay strong, and come back with good news.


----------



## Oldrandwisr (Jun 22, 2013)

You have my thoughts along with countless others here on your side. Try your best not to worry about anything besides taking care of yourself. 

We are all cheering for you and look forward to when you post on your progress.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Prayers from Aggieland and the heart of the Brazos Valley. May our Lord and Saviour continue to walk and abide in your heart knowing that you will never be alone in this arduous journey.

And please know, FormerSelf, that we as your TAM brothers and Sisters will always be right here for you!*


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Thoughts for strength and healing.

Such a scary time. Deep breaths, good thoughts in, scary thoughts out.


----------



## "joe" (Aug 19, 2013)

all strength and good luck to you, formerself. 
i have a close friend who was diagnosed with multiple myeloma ten years ago. he recovered and is back working full time for ages now. you will come through!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dearest Heavenly Father we come to you as a small online community on behalf of our new online friend. Please bestow your grace, mercy and healing hands upon him during his dark walk. Let him feel you hold him in your strong and mighty hands. Bless our friend with the peace only you can give. Please bless his treatment and recovery with no setbacks. Use this time in our friend's life to draw him closer to you dear Lord. We pray all these things through your beloved Son, Jesus Christ.ray:ray:ray:

Amen


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Not that I have had to deal with this, but I am all too familiar with how this procedure works. I hope for all the best. Aloha and Malama pono.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

FormerSelf,

Sending you *HUGS* from Detroit! 

Hope you find peaceful thoughts, inner strength, hope in darkness, inspiration in others, power in future plans and positive thoughts, and love in life and unexpected moments! 

Hang in there, we love you for the contributions YOU make to this life! We'll be here when you're ready to touch base again!

*HUGS* *HUGS* *HUGS* *HUGS* *HUGS* *HUGS* *HUGS*

.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Good luck and come back to us soon.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Sending you LOTS of well wishes and warm prayers! 

Be strong!  We've got your back!


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

Formerself, you are in my prayers. And I wish you the very best outcome.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Best of luck to you! Safe journey and all the best for your treatment.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

FormerSelf, 

You have given me many things to think about when I have read your posts. I want you to know that I am very thankful. I was sad to learn that you weren't well. I will keep you in my prayers. Hang in there. Come back soon.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Best of luck. Don't forget to visit us and let us be your venting place when you need it.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

The very best of wishes to you.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Dear FormerSelf you are probably in treatment now and not reading this. I am praying for you that you come through your treatment and that the disease is cured. 

God's blessing on you. I pray you feel His presence and incredible Love.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey FS, just checking in to see how you're doing?

Pain=Bad
Pain Meds=Good!


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Sending love, Former Self . . .


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thinking of you.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I was thinking about you today. I hope you are doing alright. Best wishes and prayers sent for you.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Thinking of you and sending prayers, FormerSelf! Hope all is going well, kind Sir! And please check in when you can! 

We all miss you!*


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

FIL getting ready for bone marrow transplant for leukemia, wish you the best, I am a survivor too from a different cancer.


----------



## Mzflower (Aug 3, 2013)

ray:Thinking of you today ray:


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

I just stumbled across this thread and then made a point of reading your other threads and posts. 

I am praying that you make a full recovery. You seem to be a very spiritual man with a remarkable heart. 

Please give us an update as soon as you are able.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

hoping for the best outcome


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

hey FS, it's 7-8 weeks into the stem cell transplant. I'm visualizing your stem cells chagrin through your body and knocking the sh!t out of every cancer cell they find! 

Good thoughts!


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow. I am overwhelmed by all your words, encouragements, and prayers. Thank you all.

I have been home a week now, having been away for a couple months for my autologous stem cell transplant procedure which went very well by the way. I've never been hospitalized before in my life prior to all this mess, so all this have been a new experience...but I am very grateful.

My medical care team have been very pleased with my recovery...as I have been able to avoid any serious complications, my stem cells grafted optimally, no infections, and my immune system is slowly coming online. Not to say it was easy...the day they infused Melphelan, they actually are killing you except for the fact that they had saved up your stem cells to save you. Still the chemo ravages your marrow and your gastrointestinal tract...so you are a mess as your blood counts drop and your neutophils (your first response attack white blood cells) zero out. But I bounced back quickly after two weeks and they sent me home on Day 28 after ingraft. Now I am home, nausea free and eating drinking well. I lost about 15 lbs and lost my hair...but I kept my eyebrows!!!!!

Docs say it will be about a year for me to get back to normal...which is standard...as Uncle Sam had just approved me for a year's Disability during my recovery period. I am not doing the second donor-based stem cell transplant...as my tissue type is so exceptionally unique, that the specializists said there would be no way I am going to have a full match...which was my litmus for undergoing it. There are other options involving half matches, but mortality is about 40% with a guarantee of long term chronic Graft Versus Host Disease. NOPE! Good news is that my cancer cell count is either nonexistent or so low that it's not showing up on blood tests...and things are normalizing. I'm as fatigued as hell, but one day at time!

Again, thank you all for the kind messages and thoughts!!!

I'm back!!!!!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I am so glad you posted FS!

Wow! Wow! Wow!



FormerSelf said:


> Good news is that my cancer cell count is either nonexistent or so low that it's not showing up on blood tests...and things are normalizing.


Keep Kicking ASS!!!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Glad to hear it. Just make sure you ask everyone to wear masks around you, ok?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

So good to hear you are back from a this ordeal. Stay strong, and stick around to let us know how you are doing. Aloha.


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

Welcome back, FS. Great news! Like you, I lost my hair when undergoing chemo 16 years ago. When it grows back, it initially will come in very curly.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Good update, FS! I'm glad you're doing better.


----------



## Mzflower (Aug 3, 2013)

FS. Glad you are back and getting better! Keep fighting and keep us up-dated. :smthumbup:


----------



## Oldrandwisr (Jun 22, 2013)

Good to hear from you FS and to know you are feeling better.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

That's great news, FormerSelf. So glad to hear it. Keep taking care of yourself.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh, FS, I just saw this! And I was just thinking about you earlier today!

So happy things are going so well for you.  And you didn't lose your eyebrows! Wonderful!

I am just so happy for you. Our son had his second bone marrow transplant back in Dec. 2012, lost his hair and his eyebrows, went through the discomforts, and still has some graft v. host. What an ordeal.

So glad to see you back, and will be looking for your posts!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

great news, really glad to hear it.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## X-B (Jul 25, 2013)

I am a little late in saying I hope you have a great outcome. I am recovering from lung cancer surgery. So far so good. last year when they found lung cancer they found two more tumors elsewhere. They said it was stage 4. well thy were wrong the other two tumors were benign. So here is praying for a great outcome for you. Good things can and do happen.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks X-B, I'm happy to say I feel very much back to normal...yet don't know if I'm in remission yet. I'll find out after my bone marrow biopsy next week. After that i hope to get my vertebrae fixed and on the road to physical recovery.

Cancer blows.

BTW, I re-read this thread and just am so grateful again for all the kindness from everyone!!!


----------



## X-B (Jul 25, 2013)

I hope all goes well and you get your vertebrae taken care of. I know that will not be a walk in the park. I had three of mine fused several rears ago due to an accident. It took a while but healed good. Just keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh boy, you have been through a lot and have more to go.

I'm glad to hear that you are feeling better. Keep up the good fight.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm sorry you have to go through more, FS. I'm glad you are in good spirits about it and fighting on. You are an inspiration. Thank you.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

My father in law has leukemia and is supposed to be in remission from chemo, he is set up for bone marrow transplant after july 4th holiday...and I have had cancer too, I can agree on 2 things, cancer sux and fight on!


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

Arrgh, my arse hurts!

I just had a bone marrow biopsy today...didn't go too smooth. Apparently my bone is pretty strong, so doctor struggled with getting the needle in...kept bending them or not getting in far enough. Had to switch to a larger needle after trying a couple sites. Wasn't horrifically painful, but boy, I'm feeling it now!

This was my 90 day post stem cell transplant biopsy. Gonna hear in a couple weeks where the disease truly stands.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Prayers on the way my friend. Stay strong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Rooting for you. Sorry about your bum!


----------



## Aspydad (Oct 17, 2013)

Myeloma therapy using measles virus alive and well | Cure Talk

You probably read about this - but this new treatment really sounds promising. 

I am going to pray for you.


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello FS - I haven't followed your threads, so I don't know your story. What I can say is that you've been through a hell of a lot. And of course, I don't know 1/100th of the real story of the past few months of your time in the hospital and beyond, but I want to acknowledge your fight and tell you that you are strong. Even when you feel weak, acknowledging that will make you stronger. I hope you find every opportunity to pull life from its perch and shake it hard until it yields to you!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

FormerSelf said:


> Arrgh, my arse hurts!
> 
> I just had a bone marrow biopsy today...didn't go too smooth. Apparently my bone is pretty strong, so doctor struggled with getting the needle in...kept bending them or not getting in far enough. Had to switch to a larger needle after trying a couple sites. Wasn't horrifically painful, but boy, I'm feeling it now!
> 
> This was my 90 day post stem cell transplant biopsy. Gonna hear in a couple weeks where the disease truly stands.


Ouch ouch ouch ouch!! It sure as hell is painful sticking a needle into your spine!

Got my fingers and toes crossed for good news!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

You are in my prayers, FS.


----------



## Mzflower (Aug 3, 2013)

Hope your :moon: feels better  it's great to hear you are feeling back to normal!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Any updates? 

Wishing the best for you.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

X- betaman beat his condition, I am expecting no less from you.

:whip:


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> Any updates?
> 
> Wishing the best for you.


On Friday, I get the results of the bone marrow biopsy...which should accurately determine my M-spike...basically protein evidence of having malignant plasma cells. One's M-spike ought to always read zero. 

Prior to treatment, my M-spike was 4.5, which is significant but after treatment and BFEFORE stem cell transplant, we knocked it down to 0.1. After transplant, it was difficult to get a measurement, so we shall see soon what has happened.

Overall, I'm just happy that I feel so much better than what I did before. I have energy. I get around just fine (when prior, I was in a walker). I've kicked all my meds except an anti-viral and anti-fungal I must take for an extended time while my immunity recovers. My back has almost no more pain, but we have met with a kyphoplasty specialist that can inject a cement into my collapsed vertebrae...but for that we are waiting on my results.

I want to get moving on my life again...wife just got a great teaching position, so we are finally looking at the future again. Staying hopeful.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Great to hear that your energy is increasing and you are feeling better. And good news about your wife's new position.

Keep us posted.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

My biopsy report shows no present myeloma activity...so after 10 months of sporadic chemo including a stem cell transplant, I am officially considered in remission!:smthumbup:


----------



## U.E. McGill (Nov 27, 2013)

FormerSelf said:


> My biopsy report shows no present myeloma activity...so after 10 months of sporadic chemo including a stem cell transplant, I am officially considered in remission!:smthumbup:



HELL YEAH! 

Go live life my friend.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

FormerSelf said:


> My biopsy report shows no present myeloma activity...so after 10 months of sporadic chemo including a stem cell transplant, I am officially considered in remission!:smthumbup:


:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::lol:


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

FormerSelf said:


> My biopsy report shows no present myeloma activity...so after 10 months of sporadic chemo including a stem cell transplant, I am officially considered in remission!:smthumbup:


Thanks be to God


----------



## Aspydad (Oct 17, 2013)

This is great news!!! Is it selfish for me to say that I am now in a better mood? I am sure you have a slight high going on but I am going to high jack some of that for the weekend - sorry.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

:smthumbup: I knew the whip would make the difference 

:whip:



congratz man


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

FormerSelf said:


> My biopsy report shows no present myeloma activity...so after 10 months of sporadic chemo including a stem cell transplant, I am officially considered in remission!:smthumbup:


That's great news! Glad to read that. Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

FormerSelf said:


> My biopsy report shows no present myeloma activity...so after 10 months of sporadic chemo including a stem cell transplant, I am officially considered in remission!:smthumbup:


Just read through the thread. That's great news!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

FormerSelf said:


> My biopsy report shows no present myeloma activity...so after 10 months of sporadic chemo including a stem cell transplant, I am officially considered in remission!:smthumbup:


Where's the 'punching the air' emoticon?!

FANTASTIC!!


----------

